# diy stand/bookshelf



## gforster (Jul 30, 2006)

I need your help and creativity!

Most of my tanks are in my office which is 12' x12' so space is a premium. I have in here a 55 gallon paludarium, a 20 gallon high planted tank and a 10 gallon cherry shrimp farm. I currently have all three on the 55 gallon wrought iron stand (55 on top, others on the bottom). The other space in the room is taken up by my desk and some bookshelves and filing cabinets. I also have three doors in my office (1 SE corner and both NW corners). 

What I would like to do is have a combination bookshelf/tank stand. I would like the 20 gallon off of the ground at least 24" so that I can use my canister filter on it. I would also like to be able to hide all equipment. I have 6 feet of space (length) to work with if I were to be able to put all three on one "bookshelf." That would be ideal, but not necessary. At the very least, I would like to get the 20 gallon as a "centerpiece" to a bookshelf.

I don't mind having books above the tank. In fact, I think it would be nice. I see a potential problem of humidity. How can I address that?

One idea I have is to use the 55 gallon as a "skeleton" and build a facade around that, add shelves, etc. I would then have to build a second bookshelf for the 20 gallon tank.

Here's the catch. I don't have power tools. I have a small hacksaw, a drill and a hammer. I don't have space for tools in our small apartment. there are a few people in our church that might be willing to cut a few pieces of wood for me, but I would want to use that as a last resort. I do not want to be seen as taking advantage of my people. Does Home Depot/Menards/Lowes cut wood to order?

thank you for taking the time to read this and I really appreciate any input you have. Feel free to point out any potential problems that you see or any creative ideas that you have.


----------



## EcoGeek (Jun 26, 2007)

Well, given your limitations, I would suggest considering something like the following:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=13982&N=2004+113764

For the price of these stands, you would spend more in time, effort and hassle trying to build your own without tools. (my opinion, others may differ) I can only speak for my experience with Lowe's and Home Despot (yes that was intentional), they will usually provide one cut for free on "sheet goods" such as a 4x8 sheet of plywood. Additional cuts are either not available or done for a fee, and they will not guarantee accuracy. You would spend more money getting the right tools to do the job, or spend the money in gas going back and forth to various friends getting the cuts done properly than you would spend on buying a prefab unit. If the ones at Drs F&S are not to your taste, Google "aquarium furniture" and you will be met with a flood of other options.

Good luck!

EG


----------



## gforster (Jul 30, 2006)

I understand your point, but O still would like to pursue the concept of building it all myself. Like I said, I can borrow tools if need be.

My idea right now is to build one "bookcase" in four sections. 2 sections would be 2' long by 4' high. They would go on either side of a section that was 2' long and 2' high. The center section would be the tank stand and would have cabinet doors. The fourth piece would be a 6' long and 2' high. It would go at the very top across the two taller cases. Does this make sense?

This would be 24" deep and would hold the 20 gallon.

If it works, I could do a similar thing for the 55 as a "facade" for the wrought Iron stand.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Your "stacked boxes" idea should work well, if you make sure the "box" holding the heavy tank is braced well enough not to rack or twist under the load, and the tank's weight is over the vertical sides, rather than over just the top board - so the weight doesn't cause the top to sag from the weight. If you have an additional vertical board in the middle to help support the weight, it isn't as critical. It isn't hard to make "boxes" like that, using 3/4" thick plywood. You can use Iron-on plywood edging veneer to hide the cut edges of the plywood.


----------



## Dr. Demento (Jul 26, 2007)

There's a web tool called the Sagulator (http://www.woodbin.com/calcs/sagulator.htmhttp://www.woodbin.com/calcs/sagulator.htm) that will help you determine if the span is too much for the weight. I would think this is super-critical, given the mass and disaster potential.

You mentioned humidity - I'm wondering if the A/C in your office wouldn't handle it. Course, my office is stuck at 70F, so I'm going heater-less (added bonus of minimal evaporation!). Between the lack of heater and the dehumidifying effect of the air conditioner, my situation works well for having paper close by my tank. Course, my A/C runs 24/7 (your government at work  )

On a side note, I've also been interested in building my own shelves - I'm sort of frightened of the consequence should I screw up! Let me know how they turn out. Oh, and don't forget to anchor the bookshelves/stand to a stud (NOT the drywall only!!), especially if you live in place prone to earthquakes (or if your floor's not completely level).


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

That's a great tool! Bookmarked for future use, thanks.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

gforster said:


> I need your help and creativity!
> 
> Most of my tanks are in my office which is 12' x12' so space is a premium. I have in here a 55 gallon paludarium, a 20 gallon high planted tank and a 10 gallon cherry shrimp farm. I currently have all three on the 55 gallon wrought iron stand (55 on top, others on the bottom). The other space in the room is taken up by my desk and some bookshelves and filing cabinets. I also have three doors in my office (1 SE corner and both NW corners).
> 
> ...


You can rent tools from Home Depot. If you get person cutting put 1st board on top of second may get a good cut.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

Ok so what you want is 3 tanks side by side (or close to that if possible) with all the tanks being at least 2' off the ground, confined to a 6' long and approx 14" wide area?

It wont work without having the 55 at a different height.

55 is 48" long
20h is 24" long
10 is 12" long
that is 7' + a bit for frame so say 7' 2" roughly.

You would need to have the 55 lower down say roughly 1'6" off the ground, that would put the other two tanks side by side at roughly 3'-3'6" (rough quick estimate may need higher due to lights and ease of access). Those tank tops would be at around 4'6"-5' which may be a bit high depending on your opinion. This could be contained in an area that is roughly 4'8"long(may want to bump a little higher but you will need to rough fit it to make sure) and 15"deep to allow for room for canisters on either side at the base and also food etc.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Books and fishtanks just don't mix, ever. Underneath, they WILL get wet no matter how careful you are. If the books are on top the humidity will get them.

I've tried this too. I won't do it again.


----------

